# Help! Stock Offset



## giantsfan10 (May 25, 2013)

theres a sticky "cruze oem wheel options" the infos there


----------



## HeislerRacing (Aug 24, 2014)

Thats what I needed. Funny the dealer didnt even know. THANKS!!


----------



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

How wide are the new wheels? That will tell you what offset the new rims should be


----------

